# Melodic Death Metal



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

No metalhead can doubt the enthralling power of melodeath. My resources are running low and I really need my fix, so let's post all our gems here. I've already maxed myself out on Insomnium, Noumena, and Be'lakor, and I'm having a hard time finding other good melodeath.

Show me some of your favorites. Here's one of mine to get us started.






Plus conversations about melodeath or metal in general are welcome. Just remember to post examples.


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

We could probably use the other metal thread, but the multitude of videos in that one kills my internet, so I won't complain. Insomnium is one of my favourite bands. Another:


----------



## TheMadSwede (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess this is described as folk metal.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Dandeeelioons (I can't un-hear it)


----------



## Waldeinsamkeit (Jun 3, 2012)

I love Insomnium. I saw them live a couple of years ago, they were great.


I know Swallow the Sun aren't technically what you would call a melodic death metal band as their music is too slow-paced most of the time, but there is some melodeath influence, behind all that ambiant/doom appearance. The same applies to Slumber. But Omnium Gatherum are pretty much a melodic death metal band, I'm not _entirely _off topic!


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)




----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

My introduction to melodic death metal:






Can't wait to check out the other vids in this thread later.


----------



## sidj0n (Apr 30, 2012)

My favorite melodic death metal band and my favorite guitar player, Alexi:tongue:.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

My favorite melodic death metal act for a few years running. In Flames is fantastic, I particularly like this track - they blended their old style with the new one:


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

melodic death metal suxs. Listen to some Obituary, Possesed, Slaugther, Demolition Hammer, those are real death metal bands


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sai said:


> melodic death metal suxs. Listen to some Obituary, Possesed, Slaugther, Demolition Hammer, those are real death metal bands


They're not "real" Death metal bands. Since when are there "fake" death metal bands? Melodic Death Metal is another genre.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

@josue0098 THIS is Death Metal


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Enkidu said:


> My favorite melodic death metal act for a few years running. In Flames is fantastic, I particularly like this track - they blended their old style with the new one:


I love In Flames, old and new, with the exception of _A Sense of Purpose_, but even that wasn't too bad. I love _Sounds of a Playground Fading_. And they are great live. I never miss them when they are in town.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sai said:


> @_josue0098_ THIS is Death Metal


Precisely. NOT melodic death metal. Thank you for saying what I said.


----------



## Daithi (Dec 13, 2011)

Sai said:


> melodic death metal suxs. Listen to some Obituary, Possesed, Slaugther, Demolition Hammer, those are real death metal bands


Dude! Think of it this way....NWOBHM combined with Florida death metal. You get melodic death metal. Give these an objective listen.











Its cool if you dont like it though.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

A classic.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally, a place to stick this. These guys make my top five favorite bands, ever, and do so easily. They aren't pure death, that's for certain, but their music is epic. I don't think it's technically melodeath, either... but it's close. I see it called atmospheric blackened death. Just have a listen.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

My favorite song from the band Amon Amarth:


----------



## 0vercast (Sep 24, 2012)

Sick thread! It's nice to see some posts strictly related to metal.
@Enkidu and Jiktin....Love the Arch Enemy and In Flames posts.

These guys don't fit any one style but their older work incorporates many sounds brought on by melodic death metal influences. Absolutely fuckin' love this band.


----------

